# laisser ipad en veille ou eteindre?



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

bonjour
lorsque vous n'utilisez pas votre  ipad,le laissez vous en veille,wifi allumé ou vous l'arrêtez completement???

pensez vous qu'une fois l'ipad mis en veille,le wifi reste ouvert?

pensez vous que laisser l'ipad tout le temps en veille puisse nuire à la longevité de la batterie???

merci a vous et  bonne journee


----------



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai qu'une réponse empirique à te faire.

- "pensez vous qu'une fois l'ipad mis en veille,le wifi reste ouvert?"

Envoie-toi un mail avec l'iPad en veille : si tu entends le "cling" d'arrivée de message, c'est que le wifi est resté ouvert


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2011)

Je voit peu l'intérêt de L'ipad si il faut l'eteindre a chaque fois... Je trouve sa disponibilité exemplaire, c'est pour moi son principale argument sur mon pc que je dois boiter a chaque utilisation...

Mon iPhone est allumé en permanente depuis 2 ans, la batterie n'a pas du tout souffert... Les technologies de batterie ont beaucoup bolides aujourd'hui...


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Tout a fait d'accord. L'intérêt de liPad c'est qu'il est toujours disponible immédiatement. Et je ne pense pas que le laisser en veille ne nuise beaucoup a la durée de vie de la batterie.


----------



## Mathewww (2 Avril 2011)

J'ai un iPAD2 depuis sa sortie et je savais même pas qu'on pouvait l'éteindre.
Parce que en appuyant sur le bouton ou en fermant le smart cover il n'est pas éteint.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

Non, il est en veille. Pour l'éteindre complètement, il faut faire un appui long sur le bouton supérieur.


----------



## john_dewinter (14 Mai 2011)

Je me posais en fait la même question que yabr... Mais vos réponses me semblent plutôt être des suppositions et des avis plutôt que des réponses concrètes au fait si oui oú non celà affecte la batterie... Enfin je suis quand même reconnaissant des réponses...


----------

